# Installing set of coat hooks in drywall w/ steel studs



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it came with anchors there going to be some cheap ones.
A coat rack has to hold a lot of weight. With outwood studs I'm not seeing a great outcome on this one.
May want to concider dry wall adhesive on the back side and fine thread sheetock screws in the studs.


----------

